# Ammonia Problem



## sorenH (Mar 26, 2018)

I have a 125 gallon tank with 6 male peacocks and haps. I have 2 fx6 filters running as well as an aqua clear 110. One of the filters (the older one) was cleaned thoroughly 3 weeks ago, the other one (newer) a couple months ago. The aqua clear was cleaned last week. I have never replaced any of my media except carbon and purigen, just rinsed it out in tank water. The tank temperature is between 77 and 78, and the tank is well aerated, and has 2 powerheads for flow. I use a Malawi Victoria Buffer to keep the pH up (my water from the tap pH 7.4), and it swings a little in the tank, but stays between 7.6 and 8.2. I change at least 25% water once a week. I feed the fish what they can consume in 4 minutes once a day.

The tank is well established, and has been cycled for 8 months. I have never seen any nitrite since I first added the fish (I did a fishless cycle, but there was still a mini cycle). There was never any measurable ammonia either in the tank, and I stopped testing regularly a few months ago. A week ago, I tested ammonia, and found that it was between .5 and 1! This was a week after I had cleaned 1 of my filters. I panicked and did a 40% water change, as well as cleaning the aqua clear. I have no idea what could be causing elevated ammonia levels in the tank. Today, ammonia levels appear to be fluctuating - in the past week, I have measured them as low as 0 and as high as .5. I am really worried about the fish, because even .5 is dangerous for their long term health. Does anyone have any idea what could be causing this ammonia problem? If so, please propose solutions. Thanks


----------



## sorenH (Mar 26, 2018)

A couple more pieces of information - I have a problem with brown algae which grows on the walls. I have 1" deep sand substrate which I haven't vacuumed since I got the tank.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Did you recharge the Purigen just before you noticed the ammonia?


----------

